# NZLPE Study Materials & Tutoring



## JenniferTateThompson

Get help from an experienced attorney, who has successfully passed the NZ Law and Practice Exam. I have been tutoring people for 5 years, with great results! Check out my website - Practice Law in New Zealand: An Overseas Attorney's GuidePractice Law in New Zealand, Pass the NZ Law and Practice Exam

You can also email me at [email protected].


----------



## JenniferTateThompson

My materials have been updated to the 2016 Prescription.


----------

